# Does anyone know any good websites to bid on roofing projects?



## mitlojames (Oct 24, 2013)

something like a bidclerk sort of thing. Because i really need something. Please help. 


P.S Also how do you get a contract with a property managment company.


P.P.S This is my website  http://jmroofing.co


----------

